# How to receive money from Spain to buy a house in the Netherlands



## magiaa (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 

I moved to the Netherlands a couple of years ago and I'm looking to buy a house in Amsterdam now. 
My parents, who live in Spain (and are spanish) would like to give/lend me some money for it, but we don't really know what are the limits and which is the best way to proceed with it... any suggestion will be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to ask this over in the Spanish section, as the biggest constraint is probably going to be the Spanish gift and inheritance tax laws and regulations.

Generally speaking, you can transfer money between countries of the EU with little or no fuss - though the banks may want the persons transferring it to fill out a form or three, and your bank in the Netherlands may want to know the source of the money.

Best to decide now if it's a gift or a loan, though. For a loan, you'll want to draw up an agreement that states the general terms for paying back the loan, any interest, etc. This protects your parents when it comes to what they should or should not have to report for their taxes (i.e. the repayment with interest means that they have income).

If it's a gift, then there may be some reporting that needs to be done and possibly even some "gift taxes" to be paid - but that varies from one country to the next.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

The taxdepartment (Belastingdienst website ) should be able to provide information on how donatioms, loans etc. are taxed in regard to a mortgage. 

Ofcourse a bank and/or a mortage advisor ( "hypotheek adviseur") may also be able to provide such information.


----------

